# Case D Project(Part 2)



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Since I don't like scrolling through all the old to get to the new I thought I would continue with a new post.

Doesn't seem like I have had much time to work on the Case latley. I got behind on some yard work. Last couple of evenings I have been able to do a few things. 

When I bought the tractor the gas tank was bad inside, I tried to steam clean it and it did help, it stunk of old gas and even made the new gas stink. Well letting it sit for another 3 years didn't help matters any. I decided to pull the gas tank back off.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0047a_IMG.jpg>
As you can see I did get the oil lines transfered from the old engine to the new one. I still have a problem trying to get that set screw out of the manifold. I might have to borrow a fire wrench from the neighbor. It had a nut on it which I did get off, hoping the penetrating fluid would work better.
Seems I'm having problems with the other photos so I will try posting the othe pictures at another date..
caseman-d

This is the set screw thats giving me fits.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

UPDATE,
I ended up twisting the set screw off. I have been trying to drill it out but boy is it hard. I melted about 3 drill bits drilling it out. It's suppose to be a 3/8 NC stud that goes into the manifold. I do have it drilled and threaded for a 5/16 bolt
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0053a_IMG.jpg>

I did get a different gas tank to replace the bad one. The new one had more rust on the out side than the inside so I touched it up a bit with gray primer and repainted the cap red for now.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0055a_IMG.jpg>

Since this engine didn't come with a air cleaner assembly I thought I would take one off one of the parts tractors. I knew I had one off already but was unable to find it at the time. I decided to take one off anither tractor. While taking the assembly off I noticed it contained some amounts of dirt and crud. Once I got it home I thought I would tear it apart and clean it up. Boy was I shocked at what I found. I have never seen any air cleaner assembly this bad.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0050a_IMG.jpg>

And to think that all that dirt was in the bottom bowl where the oil was suppose to be, in the pictures below is whats suppose to be a fine wire mesh screen like steel wool and then some larger mesh screen.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0051a_IMG.jpg>
<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0052a_IMG.jpg>
As you can see it was a waste of time bringing that one home. I did go back out and found a usable one. I may have to reuse the bottom bowl from the rusty one. I am hoping it will cool off so I can continue getting the tractor back together.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad you got the bolt out there nothing more red a$$ing then a bolt that wont come out or breaks off. That has to be the worst air box i have ever seen thats bad. Its looking good bet you cant wait to fire it up.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice work, caseman. What a disaster that air cleaner assembly is!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the reply jody and mow. I was shocked to see the inside of the air cleaner that bad. Well at least the other one I found was in great condition. I was going to take it apart and clen it but it look as if someone had just cleaned it. I have the ait intake on now. Just a 1/2 dozen little things to do before the radiator goes in. Turned out I have to change the fuel line routing. I put in a different sediment bowl and it's not fitting the way I want it to. Gotta have a little trail and error to add excitement to it all. I do want to have it running by the end of the week. I want to use this Case to pull the Case baler in the parade in August. Should have more pictures in a couple of days.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

It's really starting to look like a tractor again. I put the radiator in last night and had the fan hitting the radiator, was lucky I didn;t poke a hole in the radiator. As t turned out the fan blades were bent so I put my original fan back on and everythink seemed to fit good.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0064_IMG.jpg>

I added water to the radiator today and it seems I have more leaks than I expected. The biggest one seems to be from the lower radiator tank which I thought I had made a new gasket for it. I am hoping that once it 's run that the leaks will stop, Hopefuuly the gaskets will swell up.

I installed the starter and made a new cable running to the switch, I have one battery cable to put on yetand the battery is in the charger at this time.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0065_IMG.jpg>

Had to redo my fuel line, am thinking of adding a inline fuel filter, I know thats not original but till I'm sure the tanks clean. Adding gas and putting in the battery is about all thats left. As you can see I got the air cleaner installed and bolted up.

<img src =http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0063_IMG.jpg>

It's not real hot today but my back feels pretty warm so I think I'll wait till evening to see if the old beast will come back to life.
caseman-d


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, How long does it take to restore one of these ?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking good caseman cant wait till you say its running and you drove it down the road.:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Wow, How long does it take to restore one of these ? *


aegt5000,
I'm not sure how long it would take to totaly restore one of these old tractor. I'm sure if I was getting paid for the job I wouldn't be getting paid much by the hour. Just switching the engines I suppose I got about 30 hrs in it. It's been a learning procedure for me. I'm sure if I had a nice shop and all the right tools I could of been done by now. Since I have tools on my shed and my pickup, and having to pick up everytime you get done and put things back you loose lts of time that way. Besides I like to take my time and sometimes try something 10 times before I decide which way might work best.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looking good caseman cant wait till you say its running and you drove it down the road.:thumbsup: *


Thanks jody,
Hopefully it will be running tonight, as far as a trip around the block I will have to fix a rear tire. I don't think it would make it around the block before going flat.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

It runs it runs, had it running for about a half hour and test run went great. Still have a couple of leaks but nothing serious. I have a video of it running. It's 15 seconds long, can anyone help me attach it????? Will try but think it's to big.
caseman-d


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Case D Rear End?*

An interesting project for sure... Does the D have roller chains for final drive? I spent hundreds of hours in the 1950s-mid 60s on a similar LA. It pulled 5-16s plus a packer on our Indiana farm. Two-way hydraulic via a PTO pump. I remember that cast radiator housing would glow in the dark from heat! We had a second LA that was the parts shop. Long gone, but great memories.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

congrats caseman it is nice feeling when those projects are running again isn't it.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Case D Rear End?*



> _Originally posted by scout180 _
> *An interesting project for sure... Does the D have roller chains for final drive? I spent hundreds of hours in the 1950s-mid 60s on a similar LA. It pulled 5-16s plus a packer on our Indiana farm. Two-way hydraulic via a PTO pump. I remember that cast radiator housing would glow in the dark from heat! We had a second LA that was the parts shop. Long gone, but great memories. *


Welcome scout180.
The D does have the chain drive like the LA. I always considered the LA big brother to the D. I have a couple of LA's but that will be another adventure. I have a 1951 D LP I wouldn't mind getting running before the show which starts the 20th of August.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *congrats caseman it is nice feeling when those projects are running again isn't it. *


Yes bear it was a great feeling to hear it start up. It will even be a bigger thrill once I can drive it out of yard,      
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Looking at most of the pictures I had posted it doesn't look like the tractor had a flat rear tire. I took it to the doctor today and got it fixed and put back on tonight.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0001_IMG_2.jpg>
Once I got the tire on I did a few things and was going to wait till saturday before doing a test drive, but the tractor seemed to be saying lets go. So I decided to fill the radiator.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0002_IMG_2.jpg>

Well after a little cranking on the starter it purred like a kitten. After 4 years the old Case D was ready to move on it's own power.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0003_IMG_2.jpg>

It moved from where it had been sitting for the last 4 years. It feels like the clutch may need a little tightening but other than that it went into gear easy. I decided to take it for a trip around the block.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0006b_IMG.jpg>

Well it didn't make it very far. First I thought it need gas so I added some and then made it to the end of the alley and it died again, this time it seemed my starter may have died also. Was able to hand crank it and it did run all the way back to the yard on it's own. I'm in the process of rebiulding the original carb so hopefully that will make a difference. Will try to attach a short movie.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It sounds good caseman. Hope you get it running long enough to make it around the block. Hate to hear it didn't make it but I'm sure you'll get the bugs worked out of it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

well hope you get the bugs worked out. Bet it was a BLAST driving it though


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

paul and jody,
I think the problem is in the carb. I am in the process of rebuilding the original carb. The one thats on it was off the original engine and it was all gummed up and I cleaned it some, then it sat for another 4 years. It will run great then when you pull it down it wants to cut out. Yes it was a great thrill to drive it out of the yard. Hopefully next week I can get the other carb on it.
caseman-d
      :spinsmile :tractorsm :spinsmile :tractorsm spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

you done good


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I run into a snag. Since the radiator was leaking I decided to pull another radiator out of another tractor. Well I looked and the old radiator still had water so it looks like the leak has slowed, not sure if I want to switch them now. I rebuilt the carb and was waiting for idle adjustment screw and load adjustment screw for my carb and it turned out I messed up on a number somewhere. Hate that when it's my own parts and I'm the parts man. Will check it out tomorrow. 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it's coming to a close. I put a different carb and radiator on the tractor. It purred like a kitten. Took it for a little spin today.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0007c_IMG.jpg>

made it out the gate and now heading down the alley to see how far I can make it.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0008c_IMG.jpg>

As you can see, the reason for all the campers is that we have the big bike rally going on this week. The ole D never missed a lick as I come around the front of the house.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0009c_IMG.jpg>

I told Kathy that if I made it this far I would give her a ride to the back.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0010c_IMG.jpg>

It was running so well that Kathy and I decided to check out the bikes on the next block up.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0011c_IMG.jpg>

Talk about getting weird looks, one would think them bikes never seen a tractor before.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0012c_IMG.jpg>

Well we made it back with no problems.
Next will be to put the hood on and haul it out to meet the rest of the tractors.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I knew you would get it running good:thumbsup: Is that Orange County Choppers trailer i see in 2nd to last picture:question: I know your happy to get it running right it sounds good to.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

You have a good eye jody or did you recongize the logo. Here is a better veiw.
caseman-d

guess not, pictures to big to attach


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

lets see if this is any better.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice work, caseman, and as usual, great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I am sure that Iwill find other things to the ole D like changing oil in the rear end and transmission. Then once that is done I am sure there will be some seals that will be needing changing. I'm just tickled pink right know that it runs after all this time. I put the hood back on and even found enough original hood bolts to do it with. Even found the 3/8 square nuts for the front hood bolts.

I want to take a moment to thank all the folks for there replies and the help posting the pictures. It means alot when one goes to all the trouble of posting the story and pictures knowing someone out there is enjoying them.
Thanks from the caseman-d

all together.
<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0016c_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0017c_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0019c_IMG.jpg>

Looking at the sad part of it all I am however losing a xmas ornament.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/caseD_IMG.jpg>

Considering all the other lights I'm sure it won't be missed.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0006d_IMG.jpg>

Thanks again to all that have visited the case board.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

The old Case looked happier with you driving it than it did with the Xmas lights on it.  

If it still runs good with the hood back on, that means you must have done the job right.  

Thanks again for taking the time to post the pictures and share your progress with us. I think we all much enjoyed watching. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks good with the hood on and you can always bring it back home for Christmas:xmas:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Caseman-d,

Great job and a wonderful experience for those of us who have no chance (right now) to have fun with a BIG tractor. 

This has been a great thread.

Greg


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

job well done caseman it looks good


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well time has come for the Case D to leave home. It was a joyous event for the tractor as well as for the owner.
Getting ready for a ride.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0024d_IMG.jpg>

Ok I'm on, now tie me down and lets go

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0025d_IMG.jpg>

Well I sure hope he doesn't plan on parking me over there in the weeds with all them other tractors, hmmmmm, wonder what there doing over there, it looks like death row 

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0026d_IMG.jpg>

Hey ! now these look like some interesting relatives. must be my bigger younger bothers (Case D meets some bigger Case Tractors, 1957 600, 1959 700, 1957 900, 1958 900B, 1959 900B and cousin 1947 Mccormick W-9)

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0027d_IMG.jpg>

Wow, there are more, boy am I glad I got put back together. Sure never knew I had that many relatives, even a few more cousins. (194? Mccormick W-6, 1957 Case 600, 1956 W-400 diesel, 1959 800, and my brother DC-3. Gosh I must be in heaven.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0028d_IMG.jpg>

and whats this! A Case Baler, and I get to pull it in the parade. Boy I better be good, don't think it could get any better than this!

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0029d_IMG.jpg>
Well I sure am looking forward to a great weekend. Boy I wonder if my owner will have time to drive us all.
Ok caseman-d back. Never was a very good story teller , but hope you enjoyed the conclusion of Case D Project.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I like how you trained him to load and unload himself from the trailer. :lmao: 

Good pictures caseman. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well the Case D and I made it thru the Black Hills Steam and Gas Threshing Bee. I am however sorry to say that I didn't get any pictures. We started out Fri. night showing off on the teeter totter. I must admitt I made it look extremly easy with the Case 700 and 600. We did it on the fiest try, I think they call it beginners luck. I did feel the crowd enjoyed the D more because it was short and suatty compared to all the other tractors.

Sat. was the start of the tractor pull. It was a tough pull as we couldn't get any traction to get started. I was disappointed with the pull but the tractor ran great. Sunday was a different story, again it was a stuggle to get started out of the hole. Since one tire was full of chloride it was my main traction wheel. I rode the brake so that wheel did most of the pulling. I couldn't beleive the support the crowd was giving us as we made our run down the track. It was the greates feeling as kids and grown-ups came up to me later and told me how great we did. I must admit that thing is a crowd pleaser.

I put the D to rest last night next to my other Case D and next to another guys DC-4. Last night was the first time the Case D had a roof over it for 4 years. Well I may just have to start on my Case D LP next.
        
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your experience, caseman-d. This has been one of the best and most interesting threads on this forum. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: I have enjoyed every min of it. Glad you had fun with it now when you going to start the next one.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Jody,
Haven't decided if it will be the 1951 Case LP.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0004d_IMG.jpg>

or maybe the 1945 Case LA. Both of these the engine does turn over, it's been a few years since they both have been run.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0002la_IMG.jpg>

My oldest project is the one with the blue tarp in the back ground. A Case 500 diesel. Thats going to take a engine rebuild plus to get it going.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman how long does one of those tractor run on LP before it needs to be refueled:question: What was the advantage of LP over gas:question:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Caseman, that is a fine collection of tractors! :thumbsup: What do you do with this machines once you get them running?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

sad to say cheif some of them still get to sit out side. I have some that I put into a shed out at the club. I'm getting to many that I they don't have room for me to store them all. I wait till everyone else has thiers in and I fill in the empty spaces. I let it be known that if another member needs a spot I will take one or two of mine out.

Guess thats one excuse I use for not painting them. Till I have my own shed I would hate to repaint one and have it sitting out in the weather all year round. Been thinking I should just have a auction and pick four that I want the most. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: I know how that would go:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: . The gas tractors I think are the worse as gas goes bad worse than diesel. I have had gas go bad while attempting to get them running.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *caseman how long does one of those tractor run on LP before it needs to be refueled:question: What was the advantage of LP over gas:question: *


Jody,
I don't have a answer for your first questions. I don't know what they estimated for gph on prophane engines. The biggest reason for switching to LP was cost. Back in the 50's LP was a very cheap fuel. It is also a much cleaner burning fuel. If you have ever been around a piece of equipment run by prophane the engine oil always looked like new. Since many farmes used LP as a means of heating the farm they could refill from there lp tank. I think these were the biggest reasons for switching to LP.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks caseman i was just wondering how long they ran on a tank. I know our forklift at work don't seem to run that long on a 10 gal tank but i never really time it. Something to do next time we change the tank Take a hour reading and see how long it goes on a tank.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

This should be the last part of the story.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Been doing some work on the ole Case D again, Stay tuned for up date on the D.
caseman-d


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Been doing some work on the ole Case D again, Stay tuned for up date on the D.
> caseman-d *


Nice to see you again, here's hoping we don't have to wait another 2 years!! 

Even Elephants have a shorter gestation period!!:cowboy:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

cool caseman can't wait


----------



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow what a great project. I'm in the prosess of fixing up an old case 430 and a case 440-h backhoe. I pulled the head on the 430 today and it doesn't look good, lots of rust. I'm going to soak it a few days and see how it cleans up. I hope my luck is as good as yours.


----------

